# We lost our daughter's mini ausie today



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It was so sad, and I've been crying all afternoon. We have an easement thru our farm that goes to 2 neighbors. Someone drove up too darned fast and drove over Hurley. He was a terrible dog about cars - chasing and circling moving cars- so it was not surprising, but so sad. Now I have to tell my daughter who is in England. 
stupid guy didn't even stop!! We stopped him on his way back out and he said he didn't know he had driven over a dog ... I thought my husband was going to drag him out...
What a very bad day.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

How awful! I'm so sorry very sorry for your loss


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Milk and Honey
So sorry for your loss. Our animals are so a part of our families its a difficult thing to lose one. How awful that some people are so insensitive. Prayers to you and your family from ours in New York.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no how sad.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Such a horrible accident. 
Coming from someone who has mini aussies, I know how hard it is to loose such a beloved family member. Sympathies to you and your family!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. And the jerk didn't even realize he hit the poor dog?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no.  I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry for your loss


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss, I hate stupid people. How can you not even realize?


----------

